# What gives?  District 9, Nine and 9



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2009)

I just find this funny these 3 movies are coming out in 200*9*

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Iria, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by: Darth Bane)

Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Iria, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by: Darth Bane)

Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Iria, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2009)

District 9 is the one who has the best chance of it's "9" actually meaning something.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2009)

And the 9 characters in "9" doesn't have meaning?


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

It could have easily been "5" or "8". Of course this is all speculation. Not like Ive seen the films yet.


----------



## Munken (Jul 26, 2009)

999 > 666


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> It could have easily been "5" or "8". Of course this is all speculation. Not like Ive seen the films yet.



It _should've_ been 8.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 27, 2009)

coincidence. thats all it is. but the Robot in District 9 looks like a hunter from Halo.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2009)

Not really it doesn't.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2009)

Probably a meme that's evolved due to 9 being another one of those dramatic numbers. Like 3, 7, 13, 21, 23, etc.

And with the year 2009 approaching, the concept of 9 grew. Coincidence.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

Imagine if the movie "The Nines" with Ryan Reynolds also came out this year. Then you'd probably explode.

What's the Nine movie supposed to be?


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Haven't even heard of it, only District 9 and 9.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2009)

The 9 is symbolic in the fact that it stands for the nine creations left to protect humanity.


----------



## citizentiger (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know, what if it has something to do with 2009?  Just an idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

It's time: release the sequel to the smash-hit comedy _10 Things I Hate About You_: _9 Things I Love About Me._


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 27, 2009)

district 9 reminded me of Halo too...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

Roy said:


> District 9 is the one who has the best chance of it's "9" actually meaning something.




Nine is a musical adaptation of Fellini's *8 1/2*, which was his 8 1/2th film.  He did 6 features, 2 short films and a film he only co-directed.  add in music and it's bumped up half a number


also to throw your argument back at you, it could have ended up being District 13 or something


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2009)

Nine sounds awful then. I hate musicals.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

trailer it catchy as hell, song has been on a loop in my head for 2 days now

[YOUTUBE]y_5_lzags3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2009)

RisingVengeance said:


> The 9 is symbolic in the fact that it stands for the nine creations left to protect humanity.



No it isn't.  Stop making shit up.


----------

